# Best painters pants !



## Greenturtle (Feb 5, 2021)

Port west overalls - For men and women sizes!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My shoulders are too narrow for overalls. It would only work if they had a Crew, or Turtle neck with a bib and buckles.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Greenturtle said:


> Port west overalls - For men and women sizes!


Yes...Yes....Go On!
Let's hear it good sir!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I've always wanted some more comfortable whites. Seems like Carhartt has a million shades of beige in those nice lightweight pants, would be nice if they had a white one or maybe they do but the stores i go to just don't carry it


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Dickies have gotten to be comically bad. Day 1 with a 5-n-1 in back pocket = hole in said pocket on Day 2.
Carhart does have descent ones, but always in off shade that looks like poor lighting or manila envelopes.
Blackladder makes quality gear, but they're so pricey I'd feel compelled to mask off pants before painting.

I know it's not a fashion show, but I hate the cut & fit of most of em. 

Fully agree, there's got to be something better out there. Until then, it's speedos for this guy.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Which car hart ones?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

Engelbert Strauss. I’m 99% sure you can’t find their stuff in North America, only in Europe. My old boss gave me one of his old pairs, which were a few years old when I got them, they never wore out really- no holes, they just became so covered in specks of paint they weren’t really very white. Finally, after 5 years or so the threading on the seams went.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The work pants pictured below are extremely comfortable.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> The work pants pictured below are extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 111687


That might be okay there in San Francisco, but I believe if I showed up on a job site wearing that I’d be r-u-n-d-o-f-t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> The work pants pictured below are extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 111687


I bet they are since they’re basically pajamas.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are definitely dryw


CApainter said:


> The work pants pictured below are extremely comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 111687


Those are definitely drywaller pants.😂😮


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I bet they are since they’re basically pajamas.


They're strong enough to hold my hammer, and they're made out of a durable elastic material.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> They're strong enough to hold my hammer, and they're made out of a durable elastic material.


Insert lewd hammer comment here:


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

fauxlynn said:


> Insert lewd hammer comment here:


I'll insert something, alright!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111652





Masterwork said:


> I'll insert something, alright!


Amateur


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Man, I really have a knack for killing a thread, huh?
Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got another confession to make (enter Foo Fighters)...

I don't wear "painters whites" anymore, because they make me uncomfortable in public. Never warmed up to wearing white pants.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Holland said:


> I've got another confession to make (enter Foo Fighters)...
> 
> I don't wear "painters whites" anymore, because they make me uncomfortable in public. Never warmed up to wearing white pants.


Everyone poops, dude. It's okay.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> Everyone poops, dude. It's okay.


🤷‍♂️
Thats why I wear my brown pants.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Masterwork said:


> Everyone poops, dude. It's okay.


https://www.amazon.com/Zagone-Studios-Goosh-Pants/dp/B00XWI4A80


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I bought 10 pair of these Calvin Klein Men's Sateen Slim-Fit Stretch Pants last year @ just under $20/ea. The link shows a tan color, but they came in white like the pic below. Great cut and extremely comfy. Just enough give to flex with movements. Not an overly rugged material, but I still don't have a single pair with holes in em, and I use kneepads when working anyways. Almost feel guilty each time I put a brand new pair on to go to work though. By far the best looking painter pants I've ever had.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Several years ago I was working for a dairy farmer who's kids were in 4H showing off their cows at agricultural fairs. They always wore painters pants as that's the tradition, and only wore them once for each show. Her oldest boy was roughly my size, so she gave me all the pairs he had as he'd moved off to university or something. Unfortunately they were Dickies which now feel like they are napkins that get sewed together.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Search results - Blaklader







www.blaklader.uk





Jackpot. Never mind. They don't ship outside the UK.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I bought 10 pair of these Calvin Klein Men's Sateen Slim-Fit Stretch Pants last year @ just under $20/ea. The link shows a tan color, but they came in white like the pic below. Great cut and extremely comfy. Just enough give to flex with movements. Not an overly rugged material, but I still don't have a single pair with holes in em, and I use kneepads when working anyways. Almost feel guilty each time I put a brand new pair on to go to work though. By far the best looking painter pants I've ever had.


Styly dude!


----------

